# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Neus gebroken?

## kime

hallo allemaal.
ik heb even een vraagje.
afgelopen zaterdag had ik nk karate, 
en toen ben ik flink op mijn neus geslagen.
daarna bloed eruit en alles, en deed pijn natuurlijk.
nu staat ie ietsje scheef, tenminste het neuspuntje heeft een lichte afwijking naar de ene kant.
maar heb nu ook best wel last van een verstopte neus enzo,
en als ik druk uitoefen op de zijkanten van mn neus doet het erg pijn. bovenop doet het minder pijn als ik erop duw.
zou mijn neus gebroken kunnen zijn?

kime.

----------


## Ronald68

Kime,

Als ik dat zo lees, is een fotootje laten maken geen overbodige luxe.
Sterkte.

----------


## ikke64

@kime,

Als je neus scheef staat, en dat niet komt door zwelling. Kun je er van uit gaan dat hij gebroken is. Ik kan me echter niet voorstellen dat je geen last van zwellin ghebt. Daar kan natuurlijk ook de verstopte neus vandaan komen.
Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat foto's maken geen zin heeft. De neus is alleen kraakbeen en dat is op de röntgen foto niet te zien. Het is dan, als het gebroken is een kraakbeen breuk.
Je kunt 2 dingen doen. Contact opnemen met de huisarts die je dan kan doorsturen naar het zieknhuis waar ze de neus zullen proberen te zetten. Bij mij lukte dat dus niet. Enkele weken later hebben ze onder narcose de breuk gezet, vervolgens enkele weken met een kap op de neus gelopen. Maar het blijft een zwakke plek. Inmiddels, na herhaaldelijk opnieuw mijn neus gebroken te hebben, zit mijn neuskraakbeen los maar heb er nagenoeg geen last van. Mocht die verstopte neus over een week niet over zijn zou ik toch zeker contact opnemen met de HA. Succes er mee. En laat even weten hoe het verder gaat met jou en je neus.

Gr Ikke

----------


## kime

> @kime,
> 
> Als je neus scheef staat, en dat niet komt door zwelling. Kun je er van uit gaan dat hij gebroken is. Ik kan me echter niet voorstellen dat je geen last van zwellin ghebt. Daar kan natuurlijk ook de verstopte neus vandaan komen.
> Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat foto's maken geen zin heeft. De neus is alleen kraakbeen en dat is op de röntgen foto niet te zien. Het is dan, als het gebroken is een kraakbeen breuk.
> Je kunt 2 dingen doen. Contact opnemen met de huisarts die je dan kan doorsturen naar het zieknhuis waar ze de neus zullen proberen te zetten. Bij mij lukte dat dus niet. Enkele weken later hebben ze onder narcose de breuk gezet, vervolgens enkele weken met een kap op de neus gelopen. Maar het blijft een zwakke plek. Inmiddels, na herhaaldelijk opnieuw mijn neus gebroken te hebben, zit mijn neuskraakbeen los maar heb er nagenoeg geen last van. Mocht die verstopte neus over een week niet over zijn zou ik toch zeker contact opnemen met de HA. Succes er mee. En laat even weten hoe het verder gaat met jou en je neus.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Bedankt voor jullie reacties :Smile: .
Ik ben woensdagochtend naar de HA geweest. Echter, voordat ik daar langs ging, stond ik zelf voor de spiegel proberen m 'recht te maken'. Toen hoorde ik krak, en stond ie voor mijn idee daarna recht... Maar goed, ik alsnog naar de huisarts. Deze ging voelen en kijken enzo, en die zei dat mijn neus ''uit de kom was'', en normaal gesproken rechtgezet zou moeten worden in het ziekenhuis, maar dat had ik dus zelf al met succes gedaan! :Smile:  Overigens mag ik het niet vaker doen, hij zei dat ie dat liever niet had dat ik dat zelf deed;p Maar erg bizar, maar ben wel blij!
Ik moet nu even 2 weken voorzichtig aan doen omdat ie makkelijk weer ''uit de kom'' gaat...
Overigens had ik er nog nooit van gehoord dat je neus uit de kom kon gaan...

----------


## ikke64

@kime,
Ik ook niet. Sterker nog. Het kan niet. Het kraakbeen zit normaal vast aan de schedel. En er is dus geen sprake van een kom, laat staan van uit de kom. Ik denk dat hij bedoelt dat het kraakbeen los heeft gelaten van het bot. Alleen kan ik dat niet rijmen met het scheef staan van alleen het topje. Maar goed doe kalm aan en geef je neus de kans om te genezen. Is je verstopping nu ook over?

Gr Ikke

----------

